# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Muốn ghé Sin90° Cafe để chụp ảnh quá!

## nguyetnt

Ban đầu, tớ ấn tượng nhất là cái tên quán: Sin90° nghe cứ yêu yêu ý, cho nên mới mò mẫm tìm đường đến bằng được. Con đường "truy tìm" địa chỉ hơi gian nan một chút, bởi quán tọa lạc ở 160 ngõ Xã Đàn 2 (đường ven hồ Xã Đàn, song song với đường vào trường Lê Quý Đôn) một con ngõ nhỏ hơi khuất. Nhưng cũng chính vì thế mà Sin90° Cafe trở thành một không gian khá yên tĩnh dành cho những ai muốn tận hưởng cảm giác thư thái, nhẹ nhàng.

Đó là nơi để bạn có thể nghỉ ngơi, vui chơi, đọc sách sau những ngày mệt mỏi của bài vở, công việc. Đặc biệt rất nhiều hình vẽ sinh động để cho các bạn teens đua nhau thả mình vào từng bức ảnh, cảm giác như một khung cảnh sinh động đang hiện ra trước mắt ý.

Sin90° cực k sinh động và "kute" nhé!
Bước vô quán, ấn tượng lần thứ hai đập ngay vào mắt chính là không gian vô cùng dễ thương, từ những bức sơn dầu ngộ nghĩnh, những chiếc đệm ngồi xinh xinh, những chiếc gối ôm rất đẹp mắt, đến những trò chơi rất hấp dẫn như rút gỗ, xếp hình, cá ngựa... tha hồ lựa chọn để giảm "stress" các bạn ạ! Nếu các bạn có lỡ đói bụng thì cũng không cần phải lo đâu vì giá cả ở đây rất "mềm" và thực đơn thì vô cùng phong phú, chỉ từ 10k – 24k thôi là chúng mình có thể thoải mái lựa chọn món đồ uống, đồ ăn mà mình yêu thích.

Một góc ngồi rất được các vị khách teen của Sin90° Café ưa thích!
Với những teens thích "pose" hình thì Sin90° cafe chính là địa chỉ lý tưởng đấy! Bởi diện tích thoáng rộng nên Sin90° cafe được thiết kế thành rất nhiều không gian, thêm vào nữa là một sân chơi rất dễ thương tràn ngập ánh nắng nhìn từ cửa kính của quán nên chúng mính có thể tha hồ "pose" ảnh mà không sợ nhàm chán. Những khung cửa sổ màu trắng rất bắt mắt và lạ lắm chắc chắn sẽ hấp dẫn những bạn trẻ có "máu me ảnh ọt".

Tha hồ "pose" hình với những bức tường ngộ nghĩnh. ^_^
Những chiếc bàn bằng lốp và không gian thoáng đãng nhìn ra mặt hồ Xã Đàn sẽ thấy bạn thật sự thoải mái và thích thú.
Không gian tầng 1 là nơi khá yên tĩnh, rất phù hợp cho những bạn thích đọc sách hay những đôi "gà bông" ngồi trò chuyện. Tầng 2 thật sự thoải mái với những buổi party hay sinh nhật. Điểm độc đáo của Sin90° Cafe là những chiếc bàn làm từ lốp ôto rất lạ mắt, bạn sẽ thấy bàn và đệm được đính ngược lên trần nhà, cửa sổ kính lớn nhìn ra mặt hồ Xã Đàn với hàng liễu rủ sẽ làm bạn thấy thoải mái và thích thú.


Nếu bạn không thử đến với Sin90° Café, bạn sẽ tiếc đấy! Nào, chúng mình hãy tự mình khám phá Sin90°Cafe nhé. Giờ thí nghía bản đồ quán và chuẩn bị lên đường thôi!!!

Địa chỉ: 160 ngõ Xã Đàn 2, Đống Đa, Hà Nội


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà phêSin90°_

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

phong cách trẻ trung

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------

